# Coil measurement tool



## NYRAD (11/10/18)

Hi all im currently looking for a coil measurement tool to measure and cut coil legs at set lengths


Thanks so much for the assistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/18)

Here you go...
http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/tools/hugsvape-coil-trimming-tool

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

